# Is it anorectic hipster years? Clothing rant+question



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

My super old Kona shorts I bought in 2004 finally started to wear through the crotch after wearing them pretty much nonstop for almost 15 years seven months a year and I was looking for new ones, and that was quite the cold shower.
I just can't find anything that fits.
I am a heavier guy. I am very slightly overweight (definitely not fat yet) I do have some muscles and big legs - and not even the weightlifter type, just bigger. I'm 176cm tall, about 95kg, 66cm around the legs.

Eventually, I bought Endura Hummvees something, L size, and they are only just bearable. They're fine to walk in, but riding is borderline uncomfortable. XL were too big (as in long and too wide around the waist).
I managed to find a few posts with people complaining the previous version of this particular model had noticeably wider legs, which is baffling. Just WHY?
Oh and these shorts come with one of those ridiculous diapers - I couldn't even pull my legs through that. Like I could only get up to knees-high and that was it. Fortunately it was removable.

I understand road cyclists are slim, often unhealthily so, and the stuff they wear is tailored for those kinds of bodies - but what I'm shopping for are mtb/downhill/something kind of baggy shorts for ****s sake.

Even more ridiculous example: I am also looking for waterproof-ish light "jacket". I went to two different sports stores, and no matter what I tried I couldn't even fit my ARMS properly into. I pretty much couldn't bend my elbows in XL, and in 2XL it was so tight it was useless. This was across three brands.

What am I supposed to do?
I'm pissed off to no end and depressed+frustrated at the same time.
What's wrong with "fashion" these years, and where the hell are normal and bigger people supposed to buy stuff?

P.S. Ironically, those Kona shorts are L size and have extremely comfortable and wide legs.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Shop Zoic. I’m a little chunky and could stand to lose about 20lb. The Ether shorts are perfect, not too baggy but not tight at all. You can buy them without the liner too.


----------



## Superfly Lee (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I'm about the same height as you but about 20-25 pounds lighter and I have similar problems with shorts. They're usually too loose in the waist and/or too tight in the legs and butt to ride in. I also hate the plasticy feel of most of the new shorts. I've ordered numerous different pairs of shorts off different websites recently just trying to find some decent old school mountain bike shorts that just look like shorts. I haven't found a good pair yet, which sucks, because, like you, all my good shorts are wore out.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Disagree on zoic if you have a muscley or thick butt. Otherwise they're pretty nice. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Superfly Lee said:


> Well I'm about the same height as you but about 20-25 pounds lighter and I have similar problems with shorts. They're usually too loose in the waist and/or too tight in the legs and butt to ride in. I also hate the plasticy feel of most of the new shorts. I've ordered numerous different pairs of shorts off different websites recently just trying to find some decent old school mountain bike shorts that just look like shorts. I haven't found a good pair yet, which sucks, because, like you, all my good shorts are wore out.


Specialized has some softshell shorts that might fit. I have big legs too, 63cm and i wear dainese armor under the shorts

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

I am struggling to find new shorts right now. Aerotech Designs makes some great fitting shorts for thicker folks with shorterlegs like myself...my fave from them, the Shorty with 8" inseam, have been out of stock for momths. Looking at Zoic, tring to decide between L and XL for the Ether 9 shorts and premium liner. 38" waist, 42.5" hips, 26" thighs, 5'8".
any opinions?


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

I also hate stretchy stuff.

Tried some jackets today and one that was comfortably loose around the arms (and wide enough in the shoulders) was useless zipped around the waist. 
I don't get it, do they even design clothing with real people in testing?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

i have muscular arms and its impossible these days to find elbow guards that fit. size charts often say xl is for 12-14" or so biceps, mine are 17". I was trying on kneeguards in the bike shop in size small, and they fit the bicep! but too loose at the elbow joint


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IME, if you're trying to keep the price down, you're likely to have problems with fit if your body proportions are outside of what's considered "average".

My most comfortable riding shorts have all cost well north of $100/pair. Whenever I've tried to buy cheap shorts, I always end up disappointed in the fit. My two favorites right now are NZO Dobies and Kitsbow Haskell shorts.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah man, you might have to try one more than one pair of shorts to find your fit and style.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Disagree on zoic if you have a muscley or thick butt. Otherwise they're pretty nice.


Agreed. I have big quads and a big arse. Zoic's are a pipedream.

For me I wear TwinSix's 3/4 short with a liner or regular padded (tights) shorts underneath. TwinSix are extremely durable. Their design is subdued as well. No one is going to look at their shorts and think "cyclist". Check out TwinSix.com and no, I have no connection to this company other than being a customer.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

dwyooaj said:


> i have muscular arms and its impossible these days to find elbow guards that fit. size charts often say xl is for 12-14" or so biceps, mine are 17". I was trying on kneeguards in the bike shop in size small, and they fit the bicep! but too loose at the elbow joint


I have 17 inch arms and my Alpinestar Paragon XL fit perfect


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel your pain, and unfortunately one of the more effective solutions is to just order a bunch of stuff in different sizes and return what doesn't fit. I used to have only Zoic until I gained some weight and now the new ones fit weird and I'm between sizes. I'm using Yeti shorts currently in the biggest size they make (which isn't that big for US sizing really). Completely agree that most mtb sizing seems to be centered around relatively thin people with no hips, butt, or gut.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out Abit Gear (https://abitgear.com). They have two distinct cuts, slim and "athletic" (translation: more room in butt and thighs), plus really high-quality, PNW-tested and rider-owned.

And yes, a buddy of mine...but don't take my word for it. Here's the review in Freehub: https://freehubmag.com/reviews/abit-slim-fit-shorts


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> I have 17 inch arms and my Alpinestar Paragon XL fit perfect


thanks!!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Never ever go to Europe! I lived in Italy a few years back and I was a 7XL in cycling clothing there.
You just have to shop around. If you're not 'average' then you need to know what fits you.
(6'7" and 250 here, so I have my own work cut out)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

dwyooaj said:


> thanks!!


Correction. When flexed, my arms are that big. They are much thinner when I am not actively making a muscle. I hope I did not mislead you.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

@[email protected] said:


> Correction. When flexed, my arms are that big. They are much thinner when I am not actively making a muscle. I hope I did not mislead you.


Wow, man. Them are Gun Show-worthy!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

GeePhroh said:


> Check out Abit Gear (https://abitgear.com). They have two distinct cuts, slim and "athletic" (translation: more room in butt and thighs), plus really high-quality, PNW-tested and rider-owned.
> 
> And yes, a buddy of mine...but don't take my word for it. Here's the review in Freehub: https://freehubmag.com/reviews/abit-slim-fit-shorts


Might have to check them out.

Tuning in.

My bmi is in the normal range but I've got a very narrow waist. And if shorts fit my waist they are tight every where else. Its almost impossible for me to find anything off the shelf that fits correctly. Athletic fits usually works but through the years I've found even that is being tailored for bigger waists than in the past.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at NWT3k. They do a pretty thorough job of sizing before they sew. Pretty much custom, really. Nice shorts too.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

When I as in strong shape, Pearl Izumi lycra shorts with their new blue chammy were a good base, and I could wear whatever baggies over them I wanted.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

TooTallUK said:


> Never ever go to Europe! I lived in Italy a few years back and I was a 7XL in cycling clothing there.
> You just have to shop around. If you're not 'average' then you need to know what fits you.
> (6'7" and 250 here, so I have my own work cut out)


I think the italian brands especially are not tailored for humans


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

steadite said:


> Look at NWT3k. They do a pretty thorough job of sizing before they sew. Pretty much custom, really. Nice shorts too.


Looks cool.

My go to has been the used rack or sale items that then get tailored on my own sewing machine. I can even get a good fit out of $5 Wally World clothing.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

So the time for shitty weather has finally come to my country, and I'm in the market for autumn/muddy/rainy/cold pants.
With the problems I have with shorts, I am not even sure I should try looking for something.
I kinda only know Endura, like the quality, but their fit seems to be nothing short of ****ed up: doesn't look like mtb riders weight over 80kg and have bigger legs in their book.

With shorts, you can just buy one size bigger and ride somewhat okayish (but the XL Hummvees didn't seem comfortable, being too big around the waist), but with pants, the length increases with size, making this approach useless.

Now, is anyone aware of ANY of the Endura long pants that are at least somewhat ok for bigger guys?
If not, what else do people wear? The catch is I am from the EU, Czech republic specifically, and this market is really small, so lots of the stuff you have in the U.S. is most likely not even known, let alone sold here.


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Aug 5, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> I am very slightly overweight (definitely not fat yet) I do have some muscles and big legs - and not even the weightlifter type, just bigger. I'm 176cm tall, about 95kg, 66cm around the legs.


You have a BMI over 30, which is considered obese.
Clothing made for bikers is usually athletic fit, so you may be better off not trying to buy any "bike" brands.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Not BMI again, please. I might be obese by that useless standard, but the reality is quite far from that.

What brands should I look at then? Bike stuff is typically durable and all.


Oh btw I was just checking Endura MT500 shorts. There's a video on that page, which specifically says "contemporary slim fit", and I was like WTF? Really? Slim fit? Most regular people are everything but slim fit compatible.


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Aug 5, 2020)

Carhartt.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I ride in the fall and winter mostly, in Central Ohio, and wear army surplus camo shorts with base layer pants underneath all the way down to 0*... bigger guy...well, normal size legs, small American Gut

in the spring and summer, same pants, no base layer

I never use chamois - can't stand the feel - and the camo pants don't fit tight


----------



## HUNT 24/7 (May 10, 2017)

Ive had good luck with the Fox Ranger line of shorts, 6'1, 240lbs, 28" quads. 36 waist fits nice, 38 waist is baggy on me if that helps any.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Their sizing chart is nothing short of useless though


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am definitely a bit overweight but also have a stocky, wide shouldered build to begin with so I have some of the same issues. I need out, the more athletic fit brands go up as they get bigger. Only a few brands of knee pads will fit my thighs. I have an awesome (like really awesome, I highly recommend the DBX 5.0) Leatt jacket in XL that just barely fits and a Royal jersey that definitely thinks "taller" as the size chart goes up. For the jacket, a few pounds gone will help. The jersey is just long. 

I did find Yeti shorts earlier this year that are a little longer than I would like in my size, but otherwise fit really well and are super nice. They have hit the deck on dirt and asphalt and help up great. I picked up a Chromag Veldt wool jersey that fits me well in XL too. That thing is awesome for cool weather. 

The Yeti shorts replaced some Fox Rangers which always fit well but would blow up on me far too easy. I exploded 2 pairs getting them hooked on the saddle on dismount. Both times it was just a standard stop and get off scenario. You get what you pay for I suppose, they were cheap and came with liners. The liners also were also not very durable, with the stitching coming out in the wash far too soon.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Sounds interesting.
Got links?


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes sir. The Masons I got on clearance for like 50 bucks or something, a steal. The others I paid full price. All were from the manufacturer directly. Looks like Leatt's site is down at the moment so the link is just for a review.
https://yeticycles.com/gear/detail/mason-short
https://yeticycles.com/gear/detail/freeland-2-0-short
https://chromagbikes.com/collections/long-sleeve-jerseys/products/veldt-20
https://off.road.cc/content/review/jackets/leatt-dbx-50-all-mountain-jacket-review-5389


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Thanks.

In the meanwile, I checked this Abit brand, and it seems even more ridiculous than Endura. Their sizes make no sense.







Does anyone know any guy with 18.5" leg circumference? Anorectic girls might have that. Unless I am missing something.
I got a reply from the website.
"Our updated shorts, available this coming March, will be offered in a size 40 The leg opening circumference will be 25"/63.5cm, which still may be too small for you."
Size 40 would have room for two people in the waist area.

This particular brand makes no sense at all.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

fly4130 said:


> I am definitely a bit overweight but also have a stocky, wide shouldered build to begin with so I have some of the same issues. I need out, the more athletic fit brands go up as they get bigger. Only a few brands of knee pads will fit my thighs. I have an awesome (like really awesome, I highly recommend the DBX 5.0) Leatt jacket in XL that just barely fits and a Royal jersey that definitely thinks "taller" as the size chart goes up. For the jacket, a few pounds gone will help. The jersey is just long.
> 
> I did find Yeti shorts earlier this year that are a little longer than I would like in my size, but otherwise fit really well and are super nice. They have hit the deck on dirt and asphalt and help up great. I picked up a Chromag Veldt wool jersey that fits me well in XL too. That thing is awesome for cool weather.
> 
> The Yeti shorts replaced some Fox Rangers which always fit well but would blow up on me far too easy. I exploded 2 pairs getting them hooked on the saddle on dismount. Both times it was just a standard stop and get off scenario. You get what you pay for I suppose, they were cheap and came with liners. The liners also were also not very durable, with the stitching coming out in the wash far too soon.


How tall are you, and what's your chest circumference, roughly?
I need a jacket badly too, but I miht be a bit of a cheapass when it comes to these to someone, and £190 is about twice as much as I'd be ok with for a jacket  I mean it makes sense for someone who rides all year long, but I'm not much of a winter rider - just an occasionalist.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am 5'11", ~32 inch cycling inseam, and currently at a post pee ,poop, and shower weight of 218 pounds. I am about a 45.5 inch chest so I just sneak into the XL jacket. It is a bit tight on the shoulders but still maneuverable. I got it specifically for above single digit Freedom units winter riding, to wear over a wool base, so I don't need much room underneath. I have about an inch and some change to loose up top in fatness so I can free up space with some discipline. 

I used it hiking in the Rockies and on a fishing trip where it broke the wind and held off a significant rainfall, partially while motoring back to the dock at full throttle, perfectly. Bombproof by my real world testing. It is definitely a solid shell that I would trust in serious conditions. That may be overkill for your needs. 

RE: the Endura shorts 18.5 at the opening doesn't sound too tight. My thigh, measured above the knee for pads, is ~22 inches. Below the knee is definitely less than that. I have large calves, but not that big . 

FWIW, I have similar issues in shoes with my wide feet, and one wider than the other to boot. Certain brands just don't work and it took some trial and error to figure it all out.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

fly4130 said:


> Yes sir. The Masons I got on clearance for like 50 bucks or something, a steal. The others I paid full price. All were from the manufacturer directly. Looks like Leatt's site is down at the moment so the link is just for a review.
> https://yeticycles.com/gear/detail/mason-short
> https://yeticycles.com/gear/detail/freeland-2-0-short
> https://chromagbikes.com/collections/long-sleeve-jerseys/products/veldt-20
> https://off.road.cc/content/review/jackets/leatt-dbx-50-all-mountain-jacket-review-5389


Yeti shorts have zero give and they fit small; they're great IF they fit but they're definitely not for bigger folks.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> So the time for shitty weather has finally come to my country, and I'm in the market for autumn/muddy/rainy/cold pants.
> With the problems I have with shorts, I am not even sure I should try looking for something.
> I kinda only know Endura, like the quality, but their fit seems to be nothing short of ****ed up: doesn't look like mtb riders weight over 80kg and have bigger legs in their book.
> 
> ...


If you're able to order Fasthouse clothing from somewhere in the EU, they do run a lot more generous than the typical cycling brans. I'm fat and was having issues finding shorts bigger than US38 and thankfully Fasthouse fit get and there is plenty of adjustment range where you won't have to stop using them if you gain or lose a little.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

fly4130 said:


> I am 5'11", ~32 inch cycling inseam, and currently at a post pee ,poop, and shower weight of 218 pounds. I am about a 45.5 inch chest so I just sneak into the XL jacket. It is a bit tight on the shoulders but still maneuverable. I got it specifically for above single digit Freedom units winter riding, to wear over a wool base, so I don't need much room underneath. I have about an inch and some change to loose up top in fatness so I can free up space with some discipline.
> 
> I used it hiking in the Rockies and on a fishing trip where it broke the wind and held off a significant rainfall, partially while motoring back to the dock at full throttle, perfectly. Bombproof by my real world testing. It is definitely a solid shell that I would trust in serious conditions. That may be overkill for your needs.
> 
> ...


That's weird. The Humvee II shorts have about 27cm opening, so times two comes up to around 21" circumference. I can walk in them just fine, but they get annoyingly tight when riding, and I surely could use maybe another inch equivalent at the widest thigh point.
Now the MT500 are specifically saying slim fit, so I can only assume they are even worse. Endura doesn't have any opening measures on their website so it's difficult to tell.

Oh and don't even get me started about duck feet. I gave up trying to find fitting and comfortable shoes. I can do fine with trekking stuff for regular riding (but they would probably wear down quickly), but for some trails and more difficult terrain riding, this is a problem.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

For liners, I love the CR Gunslinger and the Woodchuck, the Johnson is just too thin.

For shells I really like the old Fox Ranger shorts, the one with the quick adjust belt, but they stopped making those.

I like Zoic, the Ether short is inexpensive and it comes with a good liner.

I'd try the Zoic Ether


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

What does liner mean?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The thing that pads your man parts 

PS I get a muscular butt and big thighs, so often wear a larger waist size to accomodate for a loose fit which I prefer, and the Zoic Ether fit fine in a size large; normally I'd wear an XL to fit my legs.



Octopuss said:


> What does liner mean?


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Meh, I give up.
I was looking at the Fasthouse Crossline 2 shorts, and they would cost me $175 with shipping and tax and whatever.
I'm doomed, even if something that would fit me exists, there's no way I can get it.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

It's tough being a big dude (6'2" @ 220lbs) in the bike clothing market. Not so long ago, I had to buy XXL shorts(@~235lbs). I got the Surf short from Club Ride. Well, thanks to Covid, I have been riding pretty much everyday for the last 6-7 months and have lost a lot of weight. I have the surf shorts cinched up as far as the adjustments allow and still need a belt to use them. As a result, I figured, I would get some XL surf shorts since I really like them. When they arrived, I went to try them on and couldn't even get them over my thighs. I expected them to be a bit snug, but damn! It seems like there should be some sort of overlap between sizes, or at least a small gap, but this is ridiculous! I guess I have a new goal. SMH...


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bike specific shorts are nice as they are cut, reinforced, and stretch optimally for pedaling but they are not necessary. If you can't find bike shorts to fit, a good chamois and some hiking/outdoor shorts can work too. Synthetic to shed water/dry quicker. he saddle are will likely wear quicker but you may have a better time finding the correct fit with a wider net. 

That said, there has to be some reasonably priced shorts that will fit you. You may need to find some American-focused brands as we tend to be, well, a bit more ample in size than folks across the pond.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Octopuss said:


> How tall are you, and what's your chest circumference, roughly?
> I need a jacket badly too, but I miht be a bit of a cheapass when it comes to these to someone, and £190 is about twice as much as I'd be ok with for a jacket  I mean it makes sense for someone who rides all year long, but I'm not much of a winter rider - just an occasionalist.


For a jacket, try Marmot Precip. Fit is traditional and they're pretty cheap. Not Goretex quality but itll do in a steady rain.

As for the Zoic recommendation, ironic. I bought the exact same style/model as an older pair and they've definitely gone the "skinny jeans" route now. Sorry for the bad recommendation.

This "skinny fit" trend needs to end.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

I actually tried the Precip a week ago.
A disaster.
Size L I couldn't even lift my arms in and it was so tight around them I couldn't wear anything underneath.
Size XL was so humongous around the body I could fit a backpack in there, while the sleves were so long an orangutan could comfortably wear the damn thing.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Reality check: You are outside the norm physically for the bike industry. Continuing to complain about it won’t change that fact.

Lose weight or buy clothing that isn’t cycling specific. Plenty of folks ride in Dickies or old military surplus stuff.

Oh, and the word you’re looking for is anorexic.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Blatant said:


> Reality check: You are outside the norm physically for the bike industry. Continuing to complain about it won't change that fact.
> 
> Lose weight or buy clothing that isn't cycling specific. Plenty of folks ride in Dickies or old military surplus stuff.
> 
> Oh, and the word you're looking for is anorexic.


I don't ride in ANY bike specific clothes because of fit...so yeah, definitely look in the whole entire world of outdoor clothing...

my base layers are all Champion stuff from Target
my secondary layers are short sleve Dri-fit shirts from everywhere
my shorts (I wear shorts year round) are army surplus camp shorts
my shoes are Salomon trail running shoes for wet stuff
the only bike specific piece of gear I have are my Afton Keegan shoes, and I only wear them when it is dry
my raincoat is a GREAT Arcteryx coat that is pretty much general purpose
I do have bike specific gloves
I have a BMX helmet

I am a big guy and also have claustrophobia, so loose fitting clothes are paramount to me.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Blatant said:


> Reality check: You are outside the norm physically for the bike industry. Continuing to complain about it won't change that fact.
> 
> Lose weight or buy clothing that isn't cycling specific. Plenty of folks ride in Dickies or old military surplus stuff.
> 
> Oh, and the word you're looking for is anorexic.


Yeah sure, lose weight. How do I lose "weight" in shoulder width, mr. genius?
Also, I don't give a **** how is it spelled, my english is pretty decent for a non-native speaker, so take your grammar lessons with you on the way out.

If you don't have anything constructive to add (and you don't, this crap being your only comment in the thread), don't post at all.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

I rode today and despite it was maybe even around 15°C, shorts aren't cutting it anymore, especially when it's near dawn. Long pants will be a *****. With shorts, yea I guess I could ride in baggy outdoor ones, but something like long military pants would be unfomfortable as hell. Plus wide openings are pretty bad while pedaling.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Octopuss said:


> I rode today and despite it was maybe even around 15°C, shorts aren't cutting it anymore, especially when it's near dawn. Long pants will be a *****. With shorts, yea I guess I could ride in baggy outdoor ones, but something like long military pants would be unfomfortable as hell. Plus wide openings are pretty bad while pedaling.


Thermal lycra tights under baggy shorts?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

From a skinny guy perspective, clothes shopping in America:

I'm surprised when I buy button-down shirts and it fits like a maternity gown. They're making 'em these days to make room for a beer belly. Feels like I can downsize a few sizes, but worry that it'd be scaled down in other ways, like on height.

When I shop shorts to fit my waist size, their legs are so short. I wear knee pads and I _really hate_ the gap between the end of my shorts + top of the knee pads. They scale down the inseam with the waist size...

When I shop long sleeved shirts in my size, I find that the sleeves seem like tailor fit with the cuff just a tiny bit past the bony parts of my wrist. In use, it leaves a small gap between my gloves and sleeve. The resultant tan-line...

I get the impression that American clothes are a bit oversized, to flatter a generally overweight population. Just got used to being prepared to return stuff when shopping clothes online. I think shops account for this with high mark-up. I trust sizing a bit more from non-American brands. Rather deal with a belt than a short inseam. I'm more willing to experiment with smaller sizes if they stretch.

Non-size-related rant: I bought a merino wool shirt and it was only like 11% merino, but they were charging merino prices. Damn crooks. I ended up with a shirt that was way too warm. I wanted something that regulated temps, as merino is known for, not insulate for warmth. They didn't list the fabric weight either. This was a $80 Specialized Enduro Merino 3/4 jersey. I took a gamble, since it had spandex, and found that the XS size fits comfortably on me. I don't mind the short height, cause I wear something under it and can access my pant/short pockets easier. I suppose that I look like a hipster by coping with this...


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah sure, lose weight. How do I lose "weight" in shoulder width, mr. genius?
> Also, I don't give a **** how is it spelled, my english is pretty decent for a non-native speaker, so take your grammar lessons with you on the way out.
> 
> If you don't have anything constructive to add (and you don't, this crap being your only comment in the thread), don't post at all.


Sorry, tubby. By all means, please continue being angry. I thought my suggestion of non-cycling-specific clothing might be useful. I suspect, though, that you really just like being the victim.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Thermal lycra tights under baggy shorts?


yep...this is what I do when it gets under 0*C...

I specifically have the Columbia Omni Heat pants...they get toasty once you get going!!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Blatant said:


> Sorry, tubby. By all means, please continue being angry. I thought my suggestion of non-cycling-specific clothing might be useful. I suspect, though, that you really just like being the victim.


I'm fluffy. Or built like a NFL fullback or small LB.

NZO shorts all day long. Last forever. Email them.

Performance XXL tops

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Thermal lycra tights under baggy shorts?


Yep. I get less crotch bind from tights alone. Big thighs. Besides, no one wants to see me in tights. Even when I was in wicked good shape

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

I managed to get my hands on Yeti Freeland 2.0 shorts.
They fit me almost perfectly, and I put like 4kg on lately, so I bet they would be even more comfortable when I shed it off again.
However, they seem extremely thin to me, so I'm worried they might not be very ideal for trail riding.
They are also fairly long, extending past the knee-line, which is a problem as well, because if I keep them for regular summer XC riding, the length might be annoying because of temperature and sweating.

Does anyone have these and can comment on the durability perhaps?


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My Freelands hit the deck hard at an asphalt pump track this summer. Tore a small hole just below my right butt, scraped a bit around the hole. I have put hundreds of miles and a few dirt falls on them since then and they have not gotten any worse. They are super tough. They run long on me too and look like they would be annoying to pedal in but I have never once noticed the length while riding. Almost all of my rides are flat xc-style rides thanks to my current location in the world, so I have taken plenty of pedal strokes. I am just outside of Chicago and have worn them on 20 degree Fahrenheit days and 95 degree Fahrenheit days, and on pump tracks, jumps, XC, and road/gravel rides. YMMV of course, but I love them.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

So, anyone has any tip for jacket similar to let's say Endura MT500 (II) that compatible with wide shoulders and generally wider bodies that aren't extremely tall at the same time?
I completely forgot about this and it's borderline too late again. And this autumn I want to ride.

Oh btw, I need something I can buy in the EU.


----------



## Sam25 (Sep 22, 2012)

Small tip: instendig of busing “cycling“ jackets and ****’s, look at cross-country skiing clothes. There are many similarities in terms of venting and so on. And they are designed for normal-sized people, not for anorexics.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> So, anyone has any tip for jacket similar to let's say Endura MT500 (II) that compatible with wide shoulders and generally wider bodies that aren't extremely tall at the same time?
> I completely forgot about this and it's borderline too late again. And this autumn I want to ride.
> 
> Oh btw, I need something I can buy in the EU.


This. It comes in xxxl, has pit zips, roomy cut so you can layer up. Men's Monsoon WxB Hooded Jacket


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the "old" Endura Humvee shorts the newer ones are tighter and the stitching is worse(XL) my current favourite shorts are the Fox Ranger(XL) 
I have similar leg size to Octopuss but I do have a fat gut  

Dont even get me started on rain jackets...... always tight in the shoulders


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

In 5 8 but my legs are pretty big 24 inches 

Having a hard time finding bike shorts that have wide enough legs to fit me and my impact shorts that i wear underneath. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

